# Best perC members at typing



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm curious.

From my experience:
kitty23
Prada
Ferroequinologist


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I can type 100 wpm.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

@Drunk Parrot @neko @Shroud Shifter @Blue Ribbon are all members that I consider pretty good at typing.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> @Drunk Parrot @neko @Shroud Shifter @Blue Ribbon are all members that I consider pretty good at typing.


Thank you, baby :*


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

From my experience and what I've seen I would say @Candy Apple and @Drunk Parrot


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I vote myself top 5.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

tangosthenes said:


> I can type 100 wpm.


Not so fast


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> @Drunk Parrot @neko @Shroud Shifter @Blue Ribbon are all members that I consider pretty good at typing.


Awww you're soooo sweet


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know. This would require defining how "best" is measured and observing PerC members typing. Is it their best or average wpm, or is it the quality or quanitity of the content that counts?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, what makes someone good at typing? I see mentioned people who work within what they are given, rather than question and connect what they are given. I think, that is the more assured quality. You can't work with what you are given, because what you are given is an insight into the person's type in itself; you must circle what you are given, so to speak. 

Most importantly, it is to illuminate the unconscious of the person asking to be typed, otherwise why would the person ask?


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Convex said:


> Well, what makes someone good at typing? I see mentioned people who work within what they are given, rather than question and connect what they are given. I think, that is the more assured quality. You can't work with what you are given, because what you are given is an insight into the person's type in itself; you must circle what you are given, so to speak.
> 
> Most importantly, it is to illuminate the unconscious of the person asking to be typed, otherwise why would the person ask?


I kind of understand your point but I would say these people are good at typing. 

I want to thank @Drunk Parrot @neko @Desthro because they helped me out a lot with my typing. DP and narci confirmed ESFJ for me and Desthro told me that I'm not an Fi user which is correct. 

There's so much you can tell from a person's few posts. Sure, it's not enough because there's no way you can judge a person from what he writes since people generally are not good at introspection. But I can type based on the info I'm given.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I average around 100 wpm. Years of practice. Undergrad and grad school writing lots of papers.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I average around 100 wpm. Years of practice. Undergrad and grad school writing lots of papers.


*This thread isn't about writing speed, it's all about people, that are good at typology*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Wow, you're good. I am happy to type 60 wpm.



tangosthenes said:


> I can type 100 wpm.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That's amazingly fast. Is that before or after the typos?



tanstaafl28 said:


> I average around 100 wpm. Years of practice. Undergrad and grad school writing lots of papers.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you mean...

This kind of typing?










(Literally mashing one's fingers into a field of plastic buttons)


_Or maybe this_ kind of typing?










(Analyzing someone's psyche and diagnosing them with who they are)


As long as it isn't _this_ kind of typing...










(Stereotyping)


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> *This thread isn't about writing speed, it's all about people, that are good at typology*


Thanks for clearing that up. I guess the answer is _"me"_, but since I only occasion- ally send my posts after having typed them halfway through, not many people would know of my abilities.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey guys, I can type around 80 wpm


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Garden Gnome said:


> That's amazingly fast. Is that before or after the typos?


I correct them pretty quick when/if they do happen.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> *This thread isn't about writing speed, it's all about people, that are good at typology*


You didn't specify. :tongue:


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Garden Gnome said:


> Getting jealous of all of these speedy typists...


It's easy! First thing you need to learn is touch typing, where the location of each key is burned into your muscle memory and your fingers move in synchronity with your thoughts as each word forms in your mind. Just type and type, and eventually you will develop that keyboard-finger-mind connection. Once you have mastered touch typing your speed will rise significantly, because you no longer spend time looking at the keys and instead focus your eyes on the screen and let your fingers do the work.


----------



## Detective John Kimble (Jan 18, 2017)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Why would @Taj Badalandabad , @Detective John Kimble , @Nator , and others talk about wpm? Considering this is a forum where "typing" has a unique definition behind it.


Why not? It's about typing.


----------



## Detective John Kimble (Jan 18, 2017)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I did want a serious answer, thank you.
> 
> To counter, obviously it's subjective to talk about who is best as typing others' personality. With wpm, how the hell do we prove who is the best there? I do 300 wpm, prove me wrong.


You're a special snow flake, aren't you? 300 wpm typing? You must have modified your hands to type that fast. Simple minded and shitty example so far.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I did want a serious answer, thank you.
> 
> To counter, obviously it's subjective to talk about who is best as typing others' personality. With wpm, how the hell do we prove who is the best there? I do 300 wpm, prove me wrong.


Oh man, this takes me back! Your post put a big smile on my face :happy:

One time around 2011 I was on this football forum, and it was the off season so we were bored as fuck. Somebody made a 'how fast do you type' thread in the off topic section, posting a link to this website that tested your typing speed. The thread slowly got posts, and I jumped in with the idea of seeing who was the fastest typist, setting up a little leaderboard, after which the thread took off :laughing: everybody wanted to be first! 

So that's how you quantify, you get everyone to take the same test online and post screenshots of the results. Otherwise your claim is declared null and void.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Detective John Kimble said:


> Why not? It's about typing.


You probably aren't invited to many things.



Detective John Kimble said:


> You're a special snow flake, aren't you? 300 wpm typing? You must have modified your hands to type that fast.


No I lied.

@Taj Badalandabad The most difficult hurdle to overcome here is no one gives a shit about that. Otherwise, it's a great idea!


----------



## Detective John Kimble (Jan 18, 2017)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You probably aren't invited to many things.
> 
> 
> 
> No I lied.


What for many things?


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You probably aren't invited to many things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, sport forums always throw up weird shit like that because there's nothing to do in the off season. Also being sports fans we already have competitiveness deeply engrained into us, so even something as pointless as a typing competition is hotly contested


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I would like to add that @Blue Ribbon has become a excellent personality typist. She does well and is a lot less lazy than I am with her willingness to type so much out. She deserves a gold star.

Some other people who do a great job. Although I arrogantly consider myself one of the best, I see no issues with the way these people dissect others:

@Candy Apple is well versed without too many biases. I'd consider them one of the most accurate.
@RexMaximus Still working on Enneagram, but has a great handle on MBTI
@Shroud Shifter excellent knowledge of functions, wish he'd put less weight on Keys2Cognition though
@ColdNobility solid understanding
@myjazz puts in a lot of effort. Only fault is I think they get too committed sometimes to their first assumption. We all do, though.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Personally, I don't try to type people on the internet, because I'm not getting the vibes I would get in a face-to-face interaction, so typing via online interactions is impossible. Also, "vibes" is really the only way I know how to type. I don't know how to judge cog functions through what people write on the Internet. I also suspect that most people here are working from their own private definitions of cog functions, just confusing things further. 

I think we should share things about ourselves and our own type journeys, because we know and have access to ourselves and our own inner lives... but typing others seems... futile. I guess you can try to suggest things to people and discuss ideas but I'm skeptical of anyone who says they can type via the Internet. Well, I suppose sometimes people give away obvious clues....


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> Personally, I don't try to type people on the internet, because I'm not getting the vibes I would get in a face-to-face interaction, so typing via online interactions is impossible. Also, "vibes" is really the only way I know how to type. I don't know how to judge cog functions through what people write on the Internet. I also suspect that most people here are working from their own private definitions of cog functions, just confusing things further.
> 
> I think we should share things about ourselves and our own type journeys, because we know and have access to ourselves and our own inner lives... but typing others seems... futile. I guess you can try to suggest things to people and discuss ideas but I'm skeptical of anyone who says they can type via the Internet. Well, I suppose sometimes people give away obvious clues....


I think 75% are easy to type from just their words. There are about 25% with whom I wish I could get on a call, as I do on my discord (Which can be found in my signature), to type them. That way I can get their verbal component and go much faster.

The easy ones are those with a common MBTI-Enneatype combo. Cause they match stereotypes more.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Parrot, prise.


----------



## RexMaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I would like to add that @Blue Ribbon has become a excellent personality typist. She does well and is a lot less lazy than I am with her willingness to type so much out. She deserves a gold star.
> 
> Some other people who do a great job. Although I arrogantly consider myself one of the best, I see no issues with the way these people dissect others:
> 
> ...


Aw thanks. And you're right, I know next to nothing about enneagram.

I haven't been on the type me forum much this week because I'm considering modifying my approach to typing. Generally I prefer a more holistic approach, and I'd like to go back to that. Looking at dichotomies, functions, and Kiersey temperament instead of functions. I think I've been relying too much on functions lately.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Why would @*Taj Badalandabad* , @*Detective John Kimble* , @*Nator* , and others talk about wpm? Considering this is a forum where "typing" has a unique definition behind it.


I just went with my first impression. I don't type people very well unless I actually interact with them on a meaningful level. I usually find Enneagram easier than MBTI.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I think 75% are easy to type from just their words.


But how do you know you're right?

I can certainly _guess_ what type I _think_ people are, but I have no confirmation that any of that is correct. That's why I say I don't know how to type people. Until you can consistently type people and get some kind of feedback that you're actually accurate most of the time, I don't consider you good at typing. 



> The easy ones are those with a common MBTI-Enneatype combo. Cause they match stereotypes more.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Taj Badalandabad said:


> Why are you naming us, tangosthenes started it!
> 
> Do you want a serious answer? No? Well too bad, because you're getting one!
> 
> ...


Of course it's not possible quantify who is best, because in your life you will never ask everyone to type you. I just wanted people to share positive typing experiences. Anyway wpm as quatificational measurement sucks, cpm is better. I reach 160 cpm, but this thread isn't about that.

Thanks to @Drunk Parrot for defending my original intentions a bit


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

tangosthenes said:


> I can type 100 wpm.


Me too, but then nobody can read what I wrote, including me.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Peter said:


> Me too, but then nobody can read what I wrote, including me.


Keyboard have limits of maximum characters pressed at once (frequency to be more exact), so it could limit us to getting out higer wpm. I just wanted to say this.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

The red spirit said:


> Keyboard have limits of maximum characters pressed at once (frequency to be more exact), so it could limit us to getting out higer wpm. I just wanted to say this.


Wauw, such a serious reply. :smile:
I guess I made a bad joke.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Peter said:


> Wauw, such a serious reply. :smile:
> I guess I made a bad joke.


It actually wasn't a joke. It was very obvious thing and I replied, because I wanted, not because of your joke.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> But how do you know you're right?
> Until you can consistently type people and get some kind of feedback that you're actually accurate most of the time, I don't consider you good at typing.


I do get that feedback. roud:


----------

